# Audi A4 S-Line Enhancement



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Happy new year guys :wave:

Carried this one out last Friday. As you can see from the before pics was in need of a tidy up. Apologies for the photos but the settings on the camera seem to be wrong and had no tripod with me.


























































First up was a loose blast with my new Nilfisk E140 thanks to my girlfriend :argie:. Followed up with Ultramousse and a dash of G101.










While this was working I tackled the wheels with Smart Wheels and the usual Brushes.

























Followed by a all round rinse. Car looking much better already :thumb:. This was followed by 2 bucket was with AF Lather and Merino Mitt and rinsed.


















The whole car was hit with Tardis which got all the spots of body and wheels. Then rinsed again. Followed by Orchard Auto Cares Iron Cleanse, cant really see it against the black but look at the wheels! 









































I aggitated with a cloth but didnt need it in honesty. Car rinsed again then clayed using AF detailing clay which lifted very little after the iron cleanse. Car was foamed, rinsed then dried and moved into the garage. then tackled inside which was hit with a mild mix of G101 followed up with AF spritz. Cloth parts where washed and extracted with the same. Leaving this.


















I then hand polished the paintwork using AF rejuvenate which left the below. There could be alot more gloss achieved with a correction but this was only an enhancement


























Finally a layer of AF Desire was applied with final wipedown with AF Finale. Glass was cleaned with AF Crystal, exhausted with Autosol and tyres dressed with Eimann Fabrik. Wheels also got a coat of PB Wheel Sealant. Light was near enough gone at this point so photos arnt the best.


























































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcome


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice write up!
Great difference


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job. It was badly needed lol


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, it was in need of it. Badly needs a correction as well. Been hinting at the customer last 2 enchancements but hasnt bitten just yet.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive improvement there buddy, what a mess before hand!

Amazing what a thorough clean can do, good work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely finish there :argie: thanks for sharing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A nice deep black, great work :thumb:


----------



## Woodye46 (Dec 1, 2012)

nice work


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, the owner must be one lazy sod to let the car get in such a state. 

Great work.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, always find these jobs most rewarding! The owner isn't lazy lol just doesn't care about their car!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what a mess in the car! 

great difference now! good job man!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, actually seen the car last night in the rain, Desire beading is stunning too dark for pics though.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice work indeed


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work :thumb:

It's a disgrace to let cars get so dirty, especially inside.


----------



## Scott b (Jan 6, 2013)

The reflection shots are brilliant, looks amazing


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeez what a messy interior. Nice turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

It's disheartening seing a nice car so messy inside, I know for a fact that it's probaly just as bad already :wall:. Can't really talk though my own is a mess with moving house :car:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah yes the joys of children.

Great work. Liking your snow foam as it looks to have made a big difference in the pics.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

The snow foams good stuff, great dwell time lets me crack on and get the wheels done. the dash of G101 is very good for loosening the dirt, not so good for LSP though!


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

nice work


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice work, was hoping you had corrected it to for advice as brother has just bought a 2010 estate in a metallic grey/silver/blue colour and was wondering how hard the finish is on these as I will be correcting it in a weeks time.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great..


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

nice work. looks so much better now :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice write up and good results. I hate seeing car interiors like that! :thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

nice turnaround on a cracking car there man,reminds me of the wifes zaffy inside,complians when i spend hours cleaning my own then has the cheek to ask me to clean hers

maybe next time the owner will get you to go the full hog & correct it


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the same car and can appreciate your work. Very nice.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great turnaround


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

john90 said:


> Nice work, was hoping you had corrected it to for advice as brother has just bought a 2010 estate in a metallic grey/silver/blue colour and was wondering how hard the finish is on these as I will be correcting it in a weeks time.


It seemed to be typically hard for these cars plenty of elbow grease would be required :buffer:


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking good mate .


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

looks brilliant


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice transformation.


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks v nice much needed!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Very nice transformation, shame to see a nice car like that just abused.


----------

